# Ski Area "Uphill Policies": 2014-2015



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2014)

I know that a lot of folks are getting into skinning and that we've had a lot of discussion about skinning and uphill travel at areas.  So I figured we'd start a thread and make it a sticky for future reference listing various ski area's "uphill policies".  As always, be prepared, follow the rules, be safe, and have fun.  

Here are some that I found:

*Cannon:*  $9 ticket per day, must hike up "hiker's right" of a marked and prescribed route (Ravines to Taft Slalom).  Skiers may choose any open route down.  Can ONLY access terrain during OPEN hours:  http://www.cannonmt.com/uphill.html

*Sugarbush:*  Call ahead to obtain permission and get designated route(s).  Ticket may be required (?)  http://www.sugarbush.com/snow-trails-conditions/winter-trail-use-policy

*Sugarloaf:*  Must have a valid pass or ticket ($10 pass for day from Guest Service desk).  Must remain on open terrain and visible to downhill traffic.  Suggested route is:  "Windrow to Bullwinkles, and Tote Road above that point".  Hours are 8:30-close.  You may NOT access backcountry terrain from Sugarloaf's open terrain.  http://www.sugarloaf.com/the-mountain/uphill-policy

*Stowe:*  Uphill access during operational hours prohibited and discouraged after-hours.  If skinning after-hours, AVOID resort operations.  http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/conditions/uphill-travel-policy/

*Smuggs:*  Permitted only between 6:00 am and 8:00 am, and 4:30 pm-10:00 pm (no evening access for Sterling).  Note that there is no rescue services.  Prescribed route for Madonna is Chilcoot; Garden Path or Snow Snake at Morse.  Lights and reflective gear recommended.  Do not ski on fresh groomed terrain.  http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/uphill-travel-policy.php

*Sunday River:* $10 access ticket available for those without a pass and who do not intend to ride lifts.  The prescribed route is "skiers right on Dream Maker from the South Ridge base area and Sunday Punch from the Barker Mountain base area."  No after-hours access; no access before 8:00 am on weekends/holidays, 9:00 am weekdays.  Must use open terrain and may not access backcountry terrain (similar to Sugarloaf).  Scroll down:  http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/the-mountain/trail-maps

*Wildcat:*  Must buy a lift ticket because of liability release.  Prescribed route is: "the designated uphill route is Stray Cat to Middle Polecat to Catnap to Upper Polecat and will be identified and posted in the main base lodge at the ticket counter. Use of the mountain during the winter operating season is prohibited outside of regular operating hours."  More info at:  http://www.skiwildcat.com/trails-terrain.html

*Killington:*  Must purchase a $20 Uphill ID Pass with Photo ID and sign 2014-2015 Assumption of Risk Form.  Routes on both Killington/Pico vary.  No access to lifts.  Park in designated areas:  Killington – Ramshead parking lot near the Uphill Travel sign plaza.  Pico – Far left as you enter the parking lot, adjacent to the Little Pico Triple Chairlift near the Uphill Travel sign plaza.  No apparent restrictions regarding time but avoid ski area operations and wear lights and reflective clothing.  http://www.killington.com/site/to-do/winter/uphill_travel/index.html

Feel free to add your resort.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Why is this thread a sticky?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Besides there's a website already dedicated to this.

http://www.ussma.org/resort-uphill-policies


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Why is this thread a sticky?



+1


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet.  Smuggs' has night skiing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Why is this thread a sticky?



Didn't realize that you were the moderator and/or the owner of the site :roll:

Over the decade I've been here, the primary purpose of the site has been to give folks good information.  We've used sticky notes to post items of interest that folks can easily refer to if needed.  I thought this fit the category.  And thanks for your site....I did not know about that.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Why is this thread a sticky?



+1


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Didn't realize that you were the moderator and/or the owner of the site :roll:


LOL.... How is asking a question moderating?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> LOL.... How is asking a question moderating?



I interpreted your "question" as complaining.  The only response I can say is that this is meant as a resource for folks and another point of discussion.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 29, 2014)

I like this thread.  Not sure if it deserves a sticky because a) the policies don't change often, and b) the majority of people have no intention of going uphill.  Sticky or not, I'll be bookmarking it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I like this thread.  Not sure if it deserves a sticky because a) the policies don't change often, and b) the majority of people have no intention of going uphill.  Sticky or not, I'll be bookmarking it.



++++++++++++++++++++$@)420 . Good thread sticky not really needed in Scotttys opinion . I walk in the winter if lift is down. I learned it takes about most of a day to walk without snow on the ground up 1400to 2000 vertical in the Catskills. so I might only get one or 2 runs in vs a chair lifting my fat ssa so I keep with the chair. on side note it been fun times with others from here buring calories and having fun times with mj in the air.


----------



## Jonathan S. (Oct 30, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> [...]And thanks for your site....I did not know about that.


Yes, that's very clear, since you're just reinventing the wheel here, and very incompletely at that.
(The url has been posted previously in at least one other AZ thread.)



Cannonball said:


> [...]Not sure if it deserves a sticky because a) the policies don't change often, and b) the majority of people have no intention of going uphill.[...]


Many policies actually have been changing very significantly over the past few years (almost all for the better).
So we always welcome feedback on the USSMA list -- we were able to compile such a comprehensive list in large part because feedback on resorts and/or changes we overlooked.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2014)

Jonathan S. said:


> Yes, that's very clear, since you're just reinventing the wheel here, and very incompletely at that.
> (The url has been posted previously in at least one other AZ thread.)



This is not a be-all end-all list.  Feel free to add resorts to it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 1, 2014)

What's the worst thing to happen if you get caught without a pass? They make you ski down?

I guess if they catch you a few times it's a different story


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 1, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What's the worst thing to happen if you get caught without a pass? They make you ski down?
> 
> I guess if they catch you a few times it's a different story



If they wanted to be hardasses, you could be banned from the mountain for a certain period of time. So if you were to come back, you would be trespassing and could be arrested. That's my guess anyways


----------



## Jonathan S. (Nov 1, 2014)

In one publicized case, a skinner was arrested and forcibly sledded off the premises.
In another case I know, a skinner was served with a no trespassing notice.
However, both of those cases had very unusual elements that probably have no bearing on a typical "poaching" confrontation.


----------



## 603Skier (Nov 19, 2014)

In the recent pass my buddy and I rudely got a really bad attitude from a groomer and then quickly approached by the GM at Mt Sunapee NH after about a 100' vertical climb.  We were quickly told that people pay to ski here and they are putting out a product that could not be tracked by someone not paying.  Then he had one of his what I assumed was a body guard escort us right to the parking lot.  Funny how they marked it all up with their snow machines.

Rude!  We were just trying to have a really good day and we finally did when we drove to Crotched and skinned a few runs there.  They were happy to have us on the hill!  Had a good chuckle about what they did to us.

Sunapee now has an uphill policy - but you know what...NOT!  $49 for an uphill season pass.  Lots of rules to go along with it.  Come on, it's called earn your turn, not pay your turn.

No lift backcountry is my earn your turns from now on!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2014)

603Skier said:


> In the recent pass my buddy and I rudely got a really bad attitude from a groomer and then quickly approached by the GM at Mt Sunapee NH after about a 100' vertical climb.  We were quickly told that people pay to ski here and they are putting out a product that could not be tracked by someone not paying.  Then he had one of his what I assumed was a body guard escort us right to the parking lot.  Funny how they marked it all up with their snow machines.
> 
> Rude!  We were just trying to have a really good day and we finally did when we drove to Crotched and skinned a few runs there.  They were happy to have us on the hill!  Had a good chuckle about what they did to us.
> 
> ...



Wow. Crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2014)

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/uphill-travel-policy.asp

Absurd.


----------



## 603Skier (Nov 30, 2014)

Tin said:


> http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/uphill-travel-policy.asp
> 
> Absurd.



Tell me about it!

My son and I hiked up Mt. Uncanoonuc toady to scout out a few trails.  Definitely skiable right now.  Of course will need extra time to ptex after.  One more dump and we are up there.  Short descents however, it's in our home town and very convenient.  Some nice snow for so early in the season in what I call down south.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

*VERMONT SKI HILL RADICALLY EXPANDS UPHILL POLICY*
Magic Mountain, located in Londonderry Vermont, has radically expanded their uphill skiing policy.  From now on, it appears that skiers and snowboarders who hike the hill will be allowed a second run on the house, essentially a single ride lift ticket free of charge.  See the Mountain’s press release below: 
Magic Mountain Announces Hike One Ride One Uphill Skiing Policy
February 2, 2015 Londonderry, VT: The best uphill policy in the ski business just got better!  Magic Mountain is excited to announce a first of its kind- an expansion of our uphill skiing policy- which already sets the industry standard.  Effective immediately, any uphill skier or splitboarder who successfully climbs the 1,700 vertical feet to our summit will receive a complimentary token good for a single lift ride (limit one per day, valid only same day). Simply announce to the lift operator at the base that you intend to climb up, climb to the summit and our summit lift operator will give you a Free Turns token, which can be redeemed by the previously notified lift attendant for a free ride back up on the chairlift!
Magic Mountain is an industry leader when it comes to supporting uphill skiing.  Magic introduced one of the first official (and least restrictive) policies in 2008 and continues that tradition with today’s Hike One Ride One policy. We believe this program embodies our mountain’s community-driven values and supports our mission of offering affordable, classic Vermont skiing, snowboarding and outdoor recreation.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/02/vermont-ski-hill-radically-expands-uphill-policy


----------



## elsworth3314 (Feb 5, 2015)

how many trails


----------



## elsworth3314 (Feb 5, 2015)

waiting on snow


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.powder.com/stories/first-chair-blog/magic-mountain-rewarding-uphill-travel/  Best in the world.


----------



## dlague (Aug 31, 2015)

dlague said:


> It is hard to discern what Whaleback is trying to say.  IMO designate outside trails for skinning or hiking with the requirement that they stay to the side of the trail during operational hours.  During non operational hours the mountain can be more open but they would have to be considerate of the groomers and snow making crews.  If skining after hours (smuggs, stowe, sugarbush)  they should make sure uphillers have proper equipment (i.e. headlamp).  I pulled together this report for Tenney which was a combo of stuff listed here, on another website and going to the uphill policy site for the ski areas.  Stowe has the funniest one.
> 
> *Maine *
> 
> ...



from the other thread


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 19, 2016)

Skied at Windham over the holiday weekend.  Noted two things.  First was I saw two guys who skinned to the top of the West Peak.  Must have been hard work cuz they were basically in tee-shirts by the time they got up there with big smiles on their faces.

Second thing was I skied past a person snow shoeing up the side of Wrap Around.  This is a narrow trail with tons of people.  There was nothing safe about this situation and I was very surprised to see it.  

I don't mind uphill travel, but IMHO it should be in specific places and not on a narrow trail that has a lot of traffic.


----------

